# Added some AJAX to the Currently Active Users section



## Chris (Jan 30, 2007)

Hover over someone's name in the Currnetly Active Users list. It should pop up a little bubble with their member info. 

Note: This will only work for people currently online, and will not work for guests. If it's not working, please note your browser and version.


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 30, 2007)

wow, thats neat, nice one chris


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 30, 2007)

Cool add, dude.


----------



## darren (Jan 30, 2007)

I had an idea for something that might be a useful addition.

You know how right now in the thread lists, if you hover your cursor over the thread title (or the cell that contains it), you get a "tool tip" with the first hundred words or so of the first message? 

I thought it'd be really useful if you got identical behaviour when hovering your cursor over the "last post" cell, only it gives you the first hundred words or so of the _most recent_ post. Currently, it just tells you how many views and replies have been posted, which are already visible in the list view.

Just an idea.


----------



## skattabrain (Jan 30, 2007)

that's cool ... is that a vbulletin mod or did you code that up? i gotta get my arms around ajax ... seems like a cool and useful thing to know


----------



## Naren (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2007)

skattabrain said:


> that's cool ... is that a vbulletin mod or did you code that up? i gotta get my arms around ajax ... seems like a cool and useful thing to know



Base vB mod that I hacked up a bit. AJAX is absolutely awesome.


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 31, 2007)

Cool! Nice work, Chris.


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2007)

darren said:


> I had an idea for something that might be a useful addition.
> 
> You know how right now in the thread lists, if you hover your cursor over the thread title (or the cell that contains it), you get a "tool tip" with the first hundred words or so of the first message?
> 
> ...




I can probably do that, or something close to it.  The lastpost variable changes for everyone, so it might generate a fuckton of queries if it was to parse every forum's last post for everyone. I can probably do something like the last post in the thread though.

I'll look into it for sure. If I can AJAX it so that it only calls the function when you mouseover it, I might be able to do exactly what you're lookin' for.


----------



## Leon (Jan 31, 2007)

darren said:


> You know how right now in the thread lists, if you hover your cursor over the thread title (or the cell that contains it), you get a "tool tip" with the first hundred words or so of the first message?



that's actually the feature i like the least


----------



## darren (Feb 1, 2007)

Chris said:


> I can probably do that, or something close to it.  The lastpost variable changes for everyone, so it might generate a fuckton of queries if it was to parse every forum's last post for everyone. I can probably do something like the last post in the thread though.
> 
> I'll look into it for sure. If I can AJAX it so that it only calls the function when you mouseover it, I might be able to do exactly what you're lookin' for.


Yeah, that's what i was thinking... if it's pulling the last post's user name, you should be able to pull the first bit of the last post's body.


----------

